# Maroon 5 in Dubai (21st April)



## corba (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi Guys,

who are you gonna watch the maroon5 concert? I would like to watch the concert but don't know someone who is interested. If anyone will go please pm me so I can join you/your group.


----------



## Cesindubai (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi, 

Sad that i just joined this site yesterday and read your message today. Me, hubby and some of our friends went to the concert. Did you go? The sound wasn't that great but performance of the band and the lead singer were really good.

Hope we can meet up one day.


----------



## corba (Jul 10, 2010)

hi ces, no unfortunately didn't manage to go to the concert as I was invited by my of my friends for a visita Iglesia which will start 530am in a Friday morning.

yeah maroon5 is really good...

I hope next time it would be The Script, though


----------

